# Angeln in Cancun Mexico im März 2012



## Boerni (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Boardis, ich fliege nächstes Jahr nach Mexico und würd gern mal Hochsee angeln gehen. Kann mir jemand was darüber sagen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Cancun Mexico im März 2012*

Hochseeangeln kansnte da wohl betreiben, wahrscheinlich kannste hieraus ganz gute Infos entnehmen, oder selbst direkt fragen. 
http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...eltweit/mexiko/4431-neuling/?highlight=cancun
Sonst wird dir Tortugaf wohl auch hier was du sagen...


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Cancun Mexico im März 2012*

Hey Boerni

Ja man kann sehr gut Hochseeangeln in Mexico betreiben u. das auch noch zu erschwinglichen Preisen, wenn man mit den Pangas o. kleinen Big Game Yachten 28- 31 ft fährt. Wer verhandelt u. auch etwas genauer sucht findet auch ein gutes Angebot. 
Eins sollte man aber auch beachten, die Suche nach einem guten Boot, heisst die Jungs wollen auch das du was fängst, dass kostet etwas Zeit. 
Du kannst wenn du dir sicher sein willst erst mal die Ankunft der Boote in den Marinas o. am Strand abwarten u. schauen wer was fängt u. dich etwas durch fragen.
Das kostet einige Tage u. dann bist du schon ein Stück weiter.
Eine Fanggarantie gibt es aber zu gut wie nie vor allem bei Marlin, Tun u. Segelfisch, aber das weiss ein Angler im Allgemeinen.
Auch sind Fangaussichten gut wenn man die jahreszeitlichen Beisszeiten der Zielfische beachtet.
Es gibt für viele Fischarten eine Hochsaison, die sollte man beachten.
Falls du noch etwas Hilfe braucht, kannst du mich ruhig fragen. 

G. Tortugaf


----------

